# Henry County water authority duck hunt



## droptine20 (Sep 4, 2016)

We got drawn for the Henry co duck hunt and was wandering if anyone on here has hinted with them before?


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Sep 4, 2016)

Got a buddy who's hunted it the last two years. First year he shot every kind of duck you can think of and had a limit in a hurry. Last year he shot some ducks, woodies and some mallards, not the same pond as the first time, but still a good hunt. You ought to have a good time. I wish I was going! Hint hint.....cough....


----------



## guido5221 (Sep 6, 2016)

I hunted it last year, got drawn for this season too. We shot 3 limits the 1st day. Mostly Buffleheads at the spray fields in Hampton. We were lucky though, sum groups didn't even take a shot. Should be a good time though, I'm excited


----------



## TylerMarks (Sep 30, 2016)

Man, I live 5 minutes from the Tussahaw reservoir and fish there often.  How do you go about signing up for one of those hunts?  Would love to get in on that!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 5, 2016)

You are too late to apply for this years hunt but here is the link so you know where to look on HCWA website next year.

http://www.hcwsa.com/hunting-opportunities


----------



## TylerMarks (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll be all over that next year. Is it at the tussahaw reservoir?


----------



## Smiley (Oct 11, 2016)

TylerMarks said:


> I'll be all over that next year. Is it at the tussahaw reservoir?



In the past Tussahaw was not used on the Waterfowl hunts. Only because we were utilizing what we thought to be our best hunting sites spread out around the county.


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coming up .. anybody else get drawn?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it still $250 a person?


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 10, 2017)

This hunt cracks me up. I used to be the assistant superintendent at heron bay golf course and shot many a duck of multiple species off Cole reservoir from the golf course property. I guess I shoulda been paying $250?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2017)

So you gotta pay 250 to shoot a water authority pond? That's nuts.  I probably would pay that to shoot the big ponds at Clayton Co though


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 11, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> So you gotta pay 250 to shoot a water authority pond? That's nuts.  I probably would pay that to shoot the big ponds at Clayton Co though



Yeah I would pay it to shoot the griffin reservoir


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is this for Henry County residents only?


----------



## gahunter2011 (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone hunted the Mackey creek section of Hcwa?


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 19, 2017)

2 day hunt. Starts tomorrow morning. 250 for both days. 
Scouted last weekend and you wouldn't beleive the amount of ducks on the lake we got drawn for.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 19, 2017)

If you show us some pictures tomorrow we might believe you!!!!!  Good luck his weekend


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 20, 2017)

Hunted my swamp this am.And listened to them shoot, Whoever hunted it sounded like ww3.


----------

